# Squidgees?



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Anybody here use Squidgees much?

I am new to SP fishing but the local gurus seem to all swear by squidgees. Expecially the slick rigs for barra.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Mick I use squidgees (and atomics which are similar) and find them to be a great sp a little different from gulps in that the action is a little more important most of my catches have been with the single tails rather than the shad shapes (which in the bigger sizes are great for big flathead). They can sometimes be picked up cheaply at BIGW. They are no worse than gulps but require more fisherman input.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have tried squidgees on flathead, salmon, trevally and wrasse in diferent sizes and colours and also use Berkeley products too, the turtleback worms do well on flathead at times. There is no bream on flinders island so i cant chase them and try different methods to report on..... But sometimes I cant get a hit on anything I try and walk away with the same one i started with and other days everything gets hit.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mick

Coming from an area where many species have teeth, put Snapbacks on your list as well, as they are more resistant to the razor gang I've heard.

Also think Lureworld who you deal with have them as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep, in my experience, Squidgies are more likely to be torn to shreds than some other seemingly equally effective SPs, so I tend to use them less and less these days. Berkley (I have most success with these) and Finn-S (these ones seem to stand up to more toothy fish better) are my brands of choice but admittedly, there's quite a few I haven't tried yet. I like the atomics as well.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I reckon the Squidgies aren't much chop.

Shame to say it being local product from a great bunch of guys, but they smell weird, look overly engineered and don't have the 'feel' I like from a SP. Did read a bit about Buchy's and Starlo's dilemmas in getting them up and running and sifting between the lines I think corners were cut.

Some will be fine and I have a few in my boxes of prophylactics, but they need fine tuning IMHO. You have probably noticed how switched on the US market is (they invented them I think) and it's very hard to compete with the dynamics that make the stringent research and quality control that they have applied to their products.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I rate them,

Smaller sizes have good 'enticing' skills but half of that is down to the angler, at $2.50 a packet for the small sizes from A-mart at the moment I cant complain at all, some of the larger size Squidgies do feel a little too soft compared to Atomic but you know.... Its really how you use them.

Slick Rigs on the other hand have worked well for me on reef structure, I was using the larger 130mm and catching plenty of 'Ooglies' but this time when i go to easter im going to target river species and try bumping smaller ones along the ledges of drop offs for larger fish like wandering Snapper, Jew and near flats for BIG Flathead... Wish me luck!

Oh and as for Gulps, people swear by them but I havent really used them much so have bought plenty to try at Easter.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mick,

all the soft plastics work, squidgys especuially, ive had luck on the fish pattern in gary glitter, silver fox, drop bear and killer tomato. have caught trevs, bass, flathead, cod, moses perch etc all on this model i think its about 3" long.

The slickrigs are basically a squidgy fish with an inbuilt hook/jighead system. takes the mucking around out of the equation. just match the size of the slick rig to the bait. for most of the fish ive found that these just need a simple retrieve with the odd twitch.

other than that im sure the shad will work just havent swum them much and same goes for the wriggler and bug. They are all fish catchers.

as for the gulps, ive found they work equally as well but are more of a combination of placcy/bait. they seem to attract a wide variety of fish because they have a slow release scent unlike the squidgys. in the gulp ive caught fish on the minnow 3&4" patterns and in the 2" shrimp. have managed bream, pike, manrove jack and a few others as well as the ones mentioned initially on gulp. Ive found that fish will actually pick gulps up from the bottom when they are not moving unlike the squidgys and other plastics which rely souly on movement/action. That said the gulps certainly work better when you get the action right.

Ive also used atomic, slider and no name placys with similar results. 
il be honest it took me a little while to get the action down pat and using the reel in the left hand but now i rarely fish with anything else.

good luck with it all and hope that helps you out a little,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

oh yeah and Mick if your going to try the gulps, watch out for the packets leaking, the oil on them is rank and stinks everything out.

also dont put gulps back in the packet with others as it will go mouly and wreck a $10 pack. If your going to resuse them try washing it out and put in a gladseal bag with a bit of tuna oil or some plastic scent oil.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been having a lot of luck with the 70mm Squidgie Fish of late. Great action and some good colours. Agree they're not as tough as the Gulps though.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

gday mick
if your after barra then the slick rigs have a good rep.two young blokes from the whitsundays cleaned up last year in the barra tour with them.
they worked for me up at peter faust over xmas(see report).overall ive caught whiting,bream,flathead on the wrigglers here in pumicestone and also down in the pimpama when i lived down that way.
apart from snapbacks most plastics will get chewed up a bit and if theyre only 
broken they can apparently be "fixed" by use of a hot knife if you want to muck about doing that sort of thing.
i find the more exspensive side to be buying the jigheads but there are mould you can buy or make up if you want to go down that road.
fish them as slow as possible mate and they should work for you,that and a few drops of stimulate ultrabite dont hurt either


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

G'day Mick,straight out of the packet they work well on the reef or deeper water but to get better results in the rivers and creeks up here i've had better results by trimming some lead from the jighead on the 80mm and bigger models.
the top one is standard with the one beneath having been operated on.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

One of my friends swears by them for Snapper.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Squidgies would be the main SP i use. Especially in the killer tomato, i find nealy everything eats them, 80 - 100 mm (in killer tomato)are killers for big flathead around august and september and also cod and jacks around gold coast bridges at night around christmas time. and the 100 mm +work a dream in a couple of seceret barra spots up around woodgate that i fish erery year in late october. barra to 6-7 kg can be quite common


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Mick, I love using the 70mm wrigglers in jelly prawn for bream and flatties. Always end up with a lizard from them.

We were talking about this while fishing today and we reckon a lot of comes down to confidence with the lure your using

Cheers Dave


----------

